# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  Serial Number Keeper

## BenJones

Hi,
This is a little program I made to keep all my serial numbers in, it You can add,Edit , Delete and copy the serial number to the clipboard and also export anyway hope you like it.

----------


## Nightwalker83

Cool! Just what I need. Could it be modified to retrieve serial numbers from the registry?

----------

